# EOS M handheld test



## asmundma (Jan 1, 2013)

So why did I by the EOS M camera? I have a job where I get to travel the world. however I do not earn my money on photo and film, but you may say I am an "advanced" amateur. 
I wanted a small camera with good quality, also with video auto focus that I can quickly pull out and shoot. I have a 5D3 which I use for both photo and filming, but its not alway convenient to get ready in time. 
Today I made a test, using AF and see if it able to focus under different situations. Please see your self if this works......

<a href="http://asmundma.smugmug.com/Movies/open-movies/27320810_K8H8Zz#!i=2299168338&k=NmFszMh&lb=1&s=A" title="EOS M test"><img src="http://asmundma.smugmug.com/Movies/open-movies/i-NmFszMh/0/S/EOS%20M%20test%20%281920%20x%201080%29-S.jpg" title="EOS M test" alt="EOS M test"></a>


----------



## RussRoc (Feb 14, 2013)

Your video looks to be somewhere in a cold enviroment. Did you experience any isses with the touch sceeen and the cold?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 14, 2013)

Which lens did you use?


----------



## asmundma (Mar 1, 2013)

RussRoc said:


> Your video looks to be somewhere in a cold enviroment. Did you experience any isses with the touch sceeen and the cold?



Hi, no problem, but in and out of the car, max 1/2 hour in the cold.


----------



## asmundma (Mar 1, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Which lens did you use?



The 18-55, with autofocus on, and IS enabled.


----------



## PureAmateur (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, thanks for the sharing. I am interested what kind of mounting that you use to mount the M in your car? Thanks!


----------

